# // 2019 SA 489 Applicants Pool //



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Only for 2019 SA 489 Applicants!
Post your ideas & info
Your timeline 
sharing is caring!


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, 
There is one group which exists for 489 SA. 

Not sure what this group is for. 

Regards, 
Patil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> There is one group which exists for 489 SA.
> 
> Not sure what this group is for.
> ...


Oh, I opened this new thread for the applicants who ll b applying 489 SA in 2019 (2019 July opening)


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

My case
Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience : 5
English : 20
SA SS : 10
Anzsco : 261399
Applied on : 26th May 2019 (with high points)
ITA : Waiting


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Got it. 

Thanks, I have already applied and waiting for the grant. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Got it.
> 
> Thanks, I have already applied and waiting for the grant.
> 
> ...


Good luck! Code and timeline pls


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

Job code: 232411

Points -
Age- 30
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Pte- 10
SA - 10

Timelines - 
Assessment - December - 2016
EOI - November 2018
Invite - December 2018
Lodgement- January 1st 2019

Regards, 
Patil 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got this email yesterday from SA Immi!

Hi nvhcc89

To complete system updates for the new program year Immigration SA will be closing the General Skilled Migration (GSM) state nomination 190/489 application system from 9am on Monday 24 June and will re-open in the first week of July (the date and time will be confirmed at the start of July).

If you have commenced a 190/489 application, you will need to submit & pay for the application prior to the system being closed.

From 9am on 24 June, incomplete applications will be deleted, this includes applications that have been “saved but not submitted” and applications that have been “submitted but are still awaiting payment”. 

Processing times for submitted applications are available here.

Kind regards,
Immigration SA


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> Got this email yesterday from SA Immi!
> 
> Hi nvhcc89
> 
> ...


Have a look at this: 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/2998

https://migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

SG said:


> Have a look at this:
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/2998
> 
> https://migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


ya I saw that. tfs


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

DHA have said they are considering closing the 489 state sponsored invites from mid September 2019 (60 days are then given to lodge the visa application) so that no more 489s can be lodged before that visa closes on 16/11/2019 to new applicants

NSW have closed for inviting EOIs to apply for 190 state nomination for this financial year and may restart 190 invites in around September 2019

(Neither have been confirmed in writing yet, thanks K)

<*SNIP*> *See :Advertising" and "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

If so what will happen to the applicants who gonna apply SA after Sep, it seems there won't be a way!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

*489 sa opened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

O my god the web site is down due to heavy traffic. How the hell we are suppose to submit our application on 3th july?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

clear browser cache, use a good internet connection, stay home on Wednesday, Check your credit/debit card balance


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

01 Jul 2019 

Occupation Lists update for 2019/20 program year
Immigration SA would like to advise that the Lists of State Nominated Occupations for the 2019/20 program year has been published and is now available to view.

General skilled migration

Please note there have been updates to the skilled nomination requirements and international graduate of South Australia requirements and waivers. It is important that you review these requirements in full before applying.

A summary of these changes can be viewed in detail here.

Applications for state nomination will be open on the Immigration SA Apply website from mid afternoon on Wednesday 3 July 2019.

Designated Area Migration Agreements (DAMA)

South Australian employers looking to sponsor overseas workers in skilled and semi-skilled positions that they are unable to fill with local workers, have access to the DAMA occupation lists. This is an employer-sponsored program and individuals are not able to apply. Information relating to Employer Eligibility is available here.

South Australian employers wanting to apply for a DAMA endorsement can submit their applications through the Immigration SA Apply website later this week.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3018


----------



## razi_zaheer (Jul 15, 2014)

I have old EOI for SA, since last year. It is better to have new one ? or no issue using the existing file (in addition to apply via SA website). Also the application fee for 489 visa is how much ?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> 01 Jul 2019
> 
> Applications for state nomination will be open on the Immigration SA Apply website from mid afternoon on Wednesday 3 July 2019.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3018


Out of curiosity, does it matter at what time we apply on 3rd July? or for that matter, can't we just apply on 4th, 5th or the 6th as long as you meet the points requirements? 

Is the decision based on time of application or the points? If time, then the one with the fastest internet wins! Probably someone with 1TB per sec. lol


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

razi_zaheer said:


> I have old EOI for SA, since last year. It is better to have new one ? or no issue using the existing file (in addition to apply via SA website). Also the application fee for 489 visa is how much ?


Better you put a new eoi, if the previous one is only for SA 489, that won't be an issue, someone will comment on that, SA application fee = 201Au$


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Out of curiosity, does it matter at what time we apply on 3rd July? or for that matter, can't we just apply on 4th, 5th or the 6th as long as you meet the points requirements?
> 
> Is the decision based on time of application or the points? If time, then the one with the fastest internet wins! Probably someone with 1TB per sec. lol


Stay home tomorrow, refresh refresh refresh (F5)
if you have only 75, you better apply asap


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Guys, 

when they say it will open "mid afternoon" on 3rd July, its like 2 or 3PM?

Tks


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

*The GSM state nomination 190/489 application system is closed and will re-open from midday (12pm) on Wednesday 3 July.*


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

just another question, should i send my partner's PTE Score Report to SA Immi as well?
Already sent my results.

Thanks!


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Is this the right department to send scores to for SA? ---- Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

SA Portal is down!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/apply-site-currently-unavailable

Immigration SA would like to advise that due to a very high volume of users, the online application system is temporarily unavailable. 

If you have already commenced an application before experiencing difficulties, there is no need to restart a new application.

*Please do not continually refresh your web page, or call our consultants, as the team are aware of the issues being experienced*. 

We will advise when the application system is back online, and this should be resolved later today.

We thank you for your patience.


----------



## razi_zaheer (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys I sent the PTE score to Immigration-SA last year .. do we have to sent it again while filling the application ? or they can access it. 
As per PTE website, can't send the score to same source again.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

*UPDATE:* *Immigration SA Apply website will be unavailable until Thursday 4 July.*
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/apply-site-currently-unavailable


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> *UPDATE:* *Immigration SA Apply website will be unavailable until Thursday 4 July.*
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/apply-site-currently-unavailable


What does it mean ? does it mean that it will be reopend in the first hours of 4th july?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

*SA Site Opened for new applications!!!*


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes!!! I was able to lodge and pay! And 10 minutes later my occupation ended its quota!

I received the lodgement e-mail at 4:19pm SA time, and just after i refreshed the occupation list and it was still green. But 10 minutes later it appeared as closed for high points and chain migration.

There's a way to confirm that my application was lodge before going to special conditions?

Thanks!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

GSM82 said:


> Yes!!! I was able to lodge and pay! And 10 minutes later my occupation ended its quota!
> 
> I received the lodgement e-mail at 4:19pm SA time, and just after i refreshed the occupation list and it was still green. But 10 minutes later it appeared as closed for high points and chain migration.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!!
Cheers!


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

For my occupation: Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019

Since I am offshore candidate, there is no point for me to apply anymore? I have 80 points on 489


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guyes, 
I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tel me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guyes,
> I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tel me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help.


Email them


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> Email them


I have made an enquiryin my account... I hope they reply...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys I need help

I submitted everything but the browser hung up on the payment page

Now status says pending payment but there is no option of paying 

My application is also not editable anymore so it seems it is submitted for sure 

How do I make the payment? The submit and pay link on last page is disabled 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have made an enquiryin my account... I hope they reply...


hope for the best!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Guys I need help
> 
> I submitted everything but the browser hung up on the payment page
> 
> ...


check your occupation status


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> check your occupation status


Checked - its blue

I also read somewhere that after submitting there is 1 week window to complete payment else the application will be deleted


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guyes,
> I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tel me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help.


Email should suffice. BTW, its better it is not the part of document for which you are claiming point for.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I have dropped an an email for application submitted but payment failed.. will also call them tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guyes,
> I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tel me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help.


Hi Soheil,

Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/contact-us

For enquiries relating to eligibility for state nomination under South Australia’s State Migration Plan or in relation to a current state nomination application please submit an online enquiry through the Immigration SA Apply website.

Registered users will be able to apply for State nomination, events and support services.

*In addition, registered users will be able to:*
*Submit enquiries*
Update contact details
Track application status
View any actions required to be completed

_Login to your application and you will be able to submit queries._


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bahlv said:


> I have dropped an an email for application submitted but payment failed.. will also call them tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


do it ASAP


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> do it ASAP


Done mate

They are quite good. They've forwarded my issue to IT department. Most importantly they confirmed that my application is submitted and no further action is required

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Done mate
> 
> They are quite good. They've forwarded my issue to IT department. Most importantly they confirmed that my application is submitted and no further action is required
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Cheers!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> Cheers!!!


Resolved - made payment and got receipt 

I'm suddenly feeling positive about Adelaide haha

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Resolved - made payment and got receipt
> 
> I'm suddenly feeling positive about Adelaide haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Soheil,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/contact-us
> 
> ...


I have filled a inquiry. I will also make a phone call.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lodged Eoi with 70 points on 6 th July. When can I expect an invite? Does this work on points based or FIFO?


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

I ve applied 489 nomination application to SA In 249212 (dance teacher) category on 4th july 2019 with 75 total points as my code in high availability after 6 years..(MY LUCK).So guys can i expect my invitation within 1 month from state..


----------



## Experience4u (Mar 26, 2019)

luck will shine on you


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Important Update*

The Department of Home Affairs has announced the 10th of September is the last day for state and territory governments to nominate and for invitations to be issued for the subclass 489 visa.

We will be focusing on processing all subclass 489 applications prior to this date. The processing times for subclass 190 applications may become extended during this period.

As the current processing time is up to 12 weeks, we urge all applicants who are ready to apply for a subclass 489 nomination to lodge their applications by early August at the latest.

We cannot guarantee that applications for 489 nomination lodged after early August will be able to be processed before the 10th of September.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> *Important Update*
> 
> The Department of Home Affairs has announced the 10th of September is the last day for state and territory governments to nominate and for invitations to be issued for the subclass 489 visa.
> 
> ...


This message is from Tasmania Immi, not SA.

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/news/department_of_home_affairs_july_2019_update_2


----------



## GSN (Jul 9, 2019)

*Incompletion in documentation*

Hi guys

My agent sucessfully submitted my SA 489 application with high point channel in 4th July. During their submission, I was informed of the scanned copies of my spouse and kids. But I just had my spouse's passport at hands at the time of submission. My agent did everything for me and I did not how the process looks like in the online application. I ever checked the checklist and did not find any requirements asking for scan copies of kids' passport. Could you advise what to do?

Many thanks.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

GSN said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I submitted myself and there was nowhere that they asked for my kids passport 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSN (Jul 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I submitted myself and there was nowhere that they asked for my kids passport
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi

Many thanks. So you just uploaded the passport scaned copy for your spouse only, right?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

GSN said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. So you just uploaded the passport scaned copy for your spouse only, right?


Yes right 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSN (Jul 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Yes right
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Many thanks!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I did submitted scanned copies of my kids.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

GSM82 said:


> This message is from Tasmania Immi, not SA.
> 
> https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/news/department_of_home_affairs_july_2019_update_2


yes, forgot to mention.
sorry


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I just noted with my application to SA my agent made a mistake. In the employment history they have mentioned "YES" under the 'Main Applicant currently working in this position' which I am not working there now. 

What will happen in this sort of situation and can we amend the application again for the correct data?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Richendra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just noted with my application to SA my agent made a mistake. In the employment history they have mentioned "YES" under the 'Main Applicant currently working in this position' which I am not working there now.
> 
> What will happen in this sort of situation and can we amend the application again for the correct data?


Just email them or make an inquiry in your profile.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Department of Home Affairs update for Skilled Work Regional visa 491
The Department of Home Affairs has announced the transitional arrangements for the new Skilled Work Regional visa (491).

The current information Home Affairs has supplied is that:

10th September 2019 is the last day for States and Territory Governments to nominate and for invitations to be issued to applicants for the subclass 489 visa.
15th of November 2019 is the last day for applicants who have been invited to apply for a subclass 489 visa to lodge a subclass 489 visa application.
16th November 2019 is the first day that intending applicants can lodge an EOI for the new subclass 491 visa. State and territory governments can nominate and invitations are able to be issued for the 491 visa from this date.
This is the only information the Department of State Growth has been provided. Ongoing updates will be communicated when available. Please refrain from contacting the Department about these changes until further updates have been given. If you require migration assistance, contact a registered migration agent.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Has anyone received invites from SA for 489 so far with 75 or 80 Points?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Has anyone received invites from SA for 489 so far with 75 or 80 Points?


there is one applicant from India, don't know about her details though


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Richendra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just noted with my application to SA my agent made a mistake. In the employment history they have mentioned "YES" under the 'Main Applicant currently working in this position' which I am not working there now.
> 
> What will happen in this sort of situation and can we amend the application again for the correct data?


Hi Richendra,

Have a look at this : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/contact-us

For enquiries relating to eligibility for state nomination under South Australia’s State Migration Plan or in relation to a current state nomination application please submit an online enquiry through the Immigration SA Apply website.

The Apply website will also allow registered users to:

Submit general enquiries
Update contact details
Track application status
View any actions required to be completed

General Skilled Migration 
T: +61 (8) 8303 2420

Please note: Immigration SA processing team are available for phone enquiries from 1pm - 4pm. 

Good Luck Richendra!


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys, just an update about my enquiry regarding my reference letters that was missing salary information.

I asked if i could send them payslips with salary info, here is their answer:




"Dear Gustavo





Thank you for your recent enquiry regarding CAS-08729-Q9V2P0.



We have attached your email to your application and it will be considered during the assessment.



Please note that you cannot submit any mandatory documents after submission. If you have failed to attach a mandatory document, the information may not be considered.



Unless Immigration SA specifically request further documentation, you do not need to submit anything further.



Thank you for your interest in South Australia.





Kind regards,



Robyn

Assessment Support Officer



Immigration SA

Department for Innovation and Skills


T +61 (8) 8303 2420"

If i understood it right, as i sent all mandatory documents but only one info was missing, they will attach my enquiry for further consideration during assessment, right?

Thanks,


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys, just an update about my enquiry regarding my reference letters that was missing salary information.
> 
> I asked if i could send them payslips with salary info, here is their answer:
> 
> ...


I got the the same reply as I made a mistake during submission of my application. I don't know what that means.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I just received an e-mail from a SA Immi Assessment Officer, asking me to correct a date on my EOI, which i did promptly.

So looks like they're working fast on our applications!!

Hope to be invited soon! 

Cheers!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

When did you apply.
Can you share your details like occupation, points etc


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> When did you apply.
> Can you share your details like occupation, points etc


its on my signature.

04/07 - 80 points
263111


----------



## Ctrlaltrock (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I got my invitation for 489 SA on the 20th of August. I have just started filling my application and realized I have made an error in my invited eoi. It seems like I have swaped the month and day of my diploma/degree under education. This does not effect my final points or wouldn’t give any undue advantage, this is a genuine mistake. This results in my diploma certificate starting and ending a year early than what’s actual. However I am worried about it and wondering if I should go ahead with my visa application? Anybody else faced any similar issue? Any advice is much appreciated as I am quite bummed right now  I am applying under 2613. I really don’t want to take a gamble too.


----------

